# Cats not using new pet fountain



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok so I bought a Drinkwell Pet fountain so that my Cat Midnight will drink more water and none of the 5 cats are interested. They checked it out to see what this new thing was and that’s it. I had it up on their table where they eat, but midnight never goes up on the table, so I moved it next to the doorway were they all have to pass by. It’s only been a couple of days and I put up a wireless camera to record on my computer, but they just walk by and don’t even look at it. They would rather go all the way down stairs to a bowl that’s shared by both the cats and dogs.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Have you tried adjusting the flow?


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

No I didn't know about that. Maybe I need to read the directions. I'll give that a try thanks


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

See the black thing in the water bowl that the prefilter goes on? You can turn it and it will decrease or increase the stream depending on how you turn it.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks, I turned it down and we’ll see if it’s not too late. Hopefully I didn’t scare them off for good. Once they get scared they don’t usually go back.


I might have to put in a little gold fish to get them interested again. Just Kidding LOL :wink:


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

That is actually not a bad idea! I wouldn't put a live one in there but maybe a cat-safe plastic floating one!


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have that same fountain. For some reason when my dad had it at his house, his cat Girly used it all the time. After he died and I took them both to my house, she barely noticed it. My other cat didn't pay any attention either. But boy...one morning when I took it apart to clean it, you would think Girly had just crossed the desert for days! She pestered me to death while I tried to put it back together and get it running again! :lol: She was right up in there "helping" until I got it going again. Now she uses it once and awhile but she's not crazy about it.


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

I have been looking at these thing for a while. What do they do other than cirulate old water and make busy work of cleaning the thing?


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

These use a charcoal filter similar to what you would use for a fish tank. It keeps the water relatively clean. My cat prefers flowing water and it stops me from having to leave a faucet on. I take mine apart and clean it well once a week. It takes about 20 minutes to clean. I do her food bowl at the same time. It's really not much upkeep.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

It might take a little while longer for them to start using the fountain. I know that I had that model for several years (literally wore the pump out) and they loved it. I hope you kitties will give it a chance.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Leave it to a cat to ignore a fountain youve purchased for them. Cats can be exasperating. I have a piture that is in the shape of a goard. All the cats love drinking from it. But they love drinking from my fountain too or I would of been p***ed spending the money and getting zero responce.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

I wondered if maybe it was a smell or something like that so we washed it real good in case there was some plastic smell and we did use the charcoal filter. 

They haven’t used it all day and I’m about to remove all the other water in the house and make sure all the toilet seats are closed. 

I’m very disappointed because I thought the whole purpose was to attract them so they would drink more and now I’m forcing them to drink. The manual says it may take a week to get used to it, but the question is will they drink more?

I even searched for a small plastic fish as Scottd mentioned, but everyone I saw was too big. And there is a real grass attachment that can be purchased separately that I may try later on.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

My girls love their fountain, which is the same one you have. Then again, I've had a fountain since Day 1, so they've always been used to it, which perhaps made things easier in my case.

If possible, you might try putting the fountain in the same place as you normally put their regular water bowl. Turn it on the lowest setting, or even turn it off when you feed them. Hopefully, they will then just look at it as a gigantic water bowl. Right now, the problem might be that they just don't know what it is. If you put it where their old water bowl was, they might get the message. Once they're used to it, you can then move the fountain to wherever you want to keep it on a permanent basis.

I can't say if my girls drink more because of the fountain. I just know that they pay no attention to still water in a bowl, but they're at the fountain numerous times each day. As for cleaning...I have always found the Drinkwell to be very easy to take apart and clean.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

This is their regular watering hole and the only problem is that the dogs also drink out of it when they are in the house. They have their own water outside and are closed off to most of the house when we aren’t home or in bed because when don’t want them on the furniture and they also clean out the litter box when nobody’s around. 

If I put the Drinkwell in the old location, the dogs will empty it.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Well the cats are not the only ones that needs to get used to this water fountain. 

This morning I got up and poured me a cup of coffee then sat down to read the news when I thought I heard the coffee pot going. I usually use it all up in my thermos and make another pot for the others. I left the thermal Carafe on the counter and the coffee maker was loaded up ready to make another pot when this was empty. I nearly sprained my ankle trying to get to the kitchen in time only to realize it was coming from the fountain upstairs.

I didn’t notice how much noise it makes until now early this morning when it’s so quite. I wonder if maybe its the noise that's bothering them


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

builder said:


> Well the cats are not the only ones that needs to get used to this water fountain.
> 
> This morning I got up and poured me a cup of coffee then sat down to read the news when I thought I heard the coffee pot going. I nearly sprained my ankle trying to get to the kitchen in time only to realize it was coming from the fountain upstairs.


Too funny!


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

So let me get this right, it is not so much about the filtration, rather than the drip, drizze, water streamy feature of it? Well, I can see cats liking that. Oh you all have spoiled kittys!


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

binkyhoo said:


> So let me get this right, it is not so much about the filtration, rather than the drip, drizze, water streamy feature of it? Well, I can see cats liking that. Oh you all have spoiled kittys!


I'm beginning to think you are correct and after I spent all this money. LOL


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

*It doesn’t do what its supposed to*

Well it’s been a while and there’s no sense in even paying for the electricity to run it. I’m boxing this thing up in it original box and wrapping to get rid of it. I cannot recommend it to anybody because I believe it’s just gimmick and I cannot find any proof that cats actually drink more water. It does not entice cats to drink any more than they would with just a plain bowl of water. 
My cats are just simply not interested and I think they also don’t like the noise. They would rather walk down a flight of steps to drink out of the water bowl shared with the dogs.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

I bought a fountain for my cats a few months ago. One of my cats was absolutely terrified of it and the other ignored it. My dogs loved the thing though, but of course it wasn't for them. I ended up returning it after a week. I bought it for my cat who is prone to urinary crystals but I switched food and figure now they get fed canned food with extra water mixed in so they should be fine. I know a lot of people who have fountains and their cats love them...but I guess they aren't for everyone!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

builder said:


> Well it’s been a while and there’s no sense in even paying for the electricity to run it. I’m boxing this thing up in it original box and wrapping to get rid of it. I cannot recommend it to anybody because I believe it’s just gimmick and I cannot find any proof that cats actually drink more water. It does not entice cats to drink any more than they would with just a plain bowl of water.
> My cats are just simply not interested and I think they also don’t like the noise. They would rather walk down a flight of steps to drink out of the water bowl shared with the dogs.


:razz:

Regifted to one of your cat friends!


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

carbonxxkidd said:


> I know a lot of people who have fountains and their cats love them...but I guess they aren't for everyone!


 I have no doubt that there are cats who drink out of it but the real question is would they drink less water without it? I personally don’t think so unless they were drinking out of it from day one and don’t like change. I bought this so my cats would drink more water and that just isn't the case, so there's no point in having it. 

I'm going to ask around to see if anyone wants it, otherwise I may sell it on eBay or give it to Salvation Army.


----------



## tgwillard (Oct 18, 2012)

My cat now uses her Drinkwell after some hesitation. For awhile she would rather drink out of the bath tub, but now drinks more from the Drinkwell than from her old bowl. I did rinse it out a couple of times and perhaps she detected a plastic smell in the water at first. I rinse it out once or twice a week to help keep the water fresh.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

builder said:


> I have no doubt that there are cats who drink out of it but the real question is would they drink less water without it? I personally don’t think so unless they were drinking out of it from day one and don’t like change. I bought this so my cats would drink more water and that just isn't the case, so there's no point in having it.
> 
> I'm going to ask around to see if anyone wants it, otherwise I may sell it on eBay or give it to Salvation Army.


My cat definitely drinks more from it. I guess it just depends on the cat. I'm sorry they didn't like it. 

Without getting political, I kindly suggest you research the Salvation Army and be sure you want to donate to them.


----------



## TheDeej (Oct 18, 2012)

Azlan didn't like his water to move at all. PetSmart was great about letting me return the one I bought.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

scottd said:


> Without getting political, I kindly suggest you research the Salvation Army and be sure you want to donate to them.


 Oh really! I’ve never ever heard anything negative about them before. I not only take tons of stuff over there but I occasionally buy stuff there as well. I’ll check it out, because I give them a lot of money as well at Christmas time. 

I bought this cat tree there last year for $20 and I don’t feel like I was robed, because the cat love it even though they have a much bigger one.


----------



## tgwillard (Oct 18, 2012)

I find my cat drinking closer to the water fall then when she first started using it. I have the water fall flow rate at its lowest setting. I also find our cat dipping her paw into the water to wash her face. I am glad I got it since now if we are gone for longer periods of time, we know she has enough water.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

It’s funny but as soon as I turned it off, a few of them came by to check it out. For a second I thought they might even take a drink but they just smelled it and walked away. I had it turned down to its lowest setting or maybe it’s the smell of the plastic, I just don’t know. 
The stainless steel bowl type might work better, but I’m not spending any more money on these cats. I spent a lot of time last August building them a 45 ft long outdoor cat walk and only one cat actually uses it.


----------



## Penguin_Dreams (Sep 28, 2012)

That's cats for ya! You buy them quality food, they turn their noses up at it. You provide them fun toys, they want to play with the pop top from your soda can and empty cardboard boxes. You get them nice filtered water that flows from a bubbler, they still want to drink out of the toilet. 

If you're giving up on the idea of the fountain, try putting water sources around the places they like to hang out. They're more likely to drink enough if they have options that are far away from their food.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Penguin_Dreams said:


> That's cats for ya! You buy them quality food, they turn their noses up at it. You provide them fun toys, they want to play with the pop top from your soda can and empty cardboard boxes. You get them nice filtered water that flows from a bubbler, they still want to drink out of the toilet.


LOL, That's my cats alright



Penguin_Dreams said:


> If you're giving up on the idea of the fountain, try putting water sources around the places they like to hang out. They're more likely to drink enough if they have options that are far away from their food.


 Thanks for the tip


----------



## barefoot (Oct 24, 2012)

my kitten totally ignore my drinkwell! he drink from the usual water bowl, but he always prefer drinking from my finger. do you guys think hanging a hamster bottle would be good?


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

Builder, dont give up! 

I once bought a mechanical mouse toy. The Idea was so there, but the darn thing was so noisey. It scared me along with the cats.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

We used to have a cat fountain, too. Cats didn't pay it any mind so I boxed it up and donated it to a cat shelter.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

I used to have one of these... I don't remember what brand it was but a week later it started making a loud noise so I took the thing back :/ I'd prolly buy another one if I knew which one was worth the money.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

we have 2 drinkwell fountains. they used to get a decent amount of use but after we got rid of the dry food almost a year ago, i may have seen one cat use the fountain...once. i am hoping they are getting enough water in their diets since i am scooping up lots of pee balls in the litter box, but yes. huge waste of money in our house. i used to have a bowl of water just in case and i think they would drink out of the bowl of water more than the fountain.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

We had left on a little vacation for a week while my oldest daughter took care of the animals and she found the box. She didn’t know the circumstances and thought we just got it so she set it up again without the cookie sheet and replacing the old one. Low and behold they started using it. 

I don’t know if they are actually drinking MORE water, but I’m thinking of setting up a camera to check it out. The only problem I have with the camera idea is that I can record but I can’t get it to run in fast forward and I don’t want to sit here watching it for 24hrs. 

I don’t know how else to tell if they’re drinking more because I live in the desert and water evaporates pretty quickly. 

Actually the only reason I bought it was to get Midnight to drink more water and I don’t care so much about the other cats. I just don’t think I’ve ever seen Midnight drink water from anything.


----------

